# "could not resolve mountpoint" for smbfs

## tba

ive done this before but cant get it working now...  im trying to add a line to my fstab that mounts a samba partition.  i know the hookup works cuz i can currently mount it no sweat using LinNeighborhood, but let's be serious...  :Smile: 

here is the line from fstab....

```

//ChrisBox/LIBRARY      /mnt/chrisbox   smbfs                                  0 0

```

any ideas?

----------

## delta407

Well, put "defaults" in that big empty gap first.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tba

that sounded like it would work but as of right now i still cant resolve local mountpoint.

----------

## dek

My entries look like this:

```

//host.domain/share /mnt/bla smbfs user,umask=002,rw,username=abc,password=123,uid=501,gid=501,noauto 0 0

```

Some options are useless i think. But it works.  :Wink: 

----------

## tba

got it working dont know how...  think its cuz i made the dir beforehand, or maybe i had something misspelled or lowercase when it shoulda been capital

----------

